# R34 GTR boost hose



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi,


My boost hose split en route to JAE last weekend. It's the one that comes from the rear turbo and heads down towards the intercooler, so hot-side.



















I'm wondering if anyone has a spare item for sale or can tip me off at the best place to get one.

There are a few on eBay but they look in pretty bad condition.

Ideally wanting OEM again but will consider new / hard pipe kits if I have too.


Thanks


Dave


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Available new from Nismo I think 

big money tho 









NISMO｜NISMO Heritage Parts


製造廃止になった第二世代 GT-Rの補修部品を復刻生産した商品をご案内しています。




www.nismo.co.jp


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks again, always lots of great info 🙂 I am struggling to navigate that site however 🤦‍♂️



matty32 said:


> NISMO｜NISMO Heritage Parts
> 
> 
> 製造廃止になった第二世代 GT-Rの補修部品を復刻生産した商品をご案内しています。
> ...


Good to know that they do actually still sell them, I'm guessing Nissan UK have nothing for these cars anymore. Out of interest, how much is big money from Nismo? 

My main factor is timing too tbh, I just fixed the coil packs now this kicks off and I just want to drive it as much as I can before it goes off the road for winter.

Dave


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

I found this hard pipe kit on eBay but would prefer OEM tbh as this looks pretty awful 










Link - Intercooler Hard Pipe Kit Fit Nissan Skyline GT-R R33 R34 RB26 GTR Twin Turbo | eBay

These are the OEM ones I found but they look pretty beaten up..

Link - Nissan Skyline R32 R33 RB26 rubber boost hose, listing for one pipe | eBay


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Second link is Dave ( gt heritage) tbh I’d give him a call he prob has your oem pipe used

new ( going off the 32 one) your looking at £400 from Nismo id say 

aftermarket - I’d only use Hks / Greddy / Nismo ( although nismo isn’t a like for like as yiu need the twin turbo pipe replaced ) 

so try Dave 1st 

can’t remember if 32 pipe ( that one in particular ) is exactly the same as 33/34


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ps I’d be replacing your clips 

it’s the clips that have worn into the pipe 

you may find the lower ones are in similar state


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

Spoken to John at GTR Heritage, super helpful on the phone and he's looking into it for me at the minute. Asked about clips too and potential for proper Japanese hard pipe kit for further down the line


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

My friend has an unused HKS one if needed as he bought the nismo kit 

I can collect it on the 18th sept if you need (assuming he wants to sell it )


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Dave I have one off my old engine if your still looking.


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

Jay1 said:


> Dave I have one off my old engine if your still looking.


PM sent


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

matty32 said:


> My friend has an unused HKS one if needed as he bought the nismo kit
> 
> I can collect it on the 18th sept if you need (assuming he wants to sell it )


I could be tempted to future proof the setup, can you send me some pictures and a price if he does want to sell.


----------

